# Name that PLL Word Problems



## Dadd (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey, I'm not sure if this is in the right section, but I wanted to try this game out. How it works is you put a story problem that refers to how edges and corners move around the cube in the PLL Stage. Leave your answer for the post above yours and make a word problem for the next person. If people get it incorrect, tell them. If not, do not say anything.
Here is the key for this thread:
Edges:
F
R
B
L


F opposite B, R opposite L. 

You can label the letters either He or She.

Corners:
One side followed by another. Ex, the corner between A and C would be ac. *Put the letter that comes first in the alphabet first. So ac, not ca.*
FR
FL
BR
BL
You can invert them. Ex. LF instead of FL.

Try to use as many pieces as possible in the text!

Now that we have that, let's get on with the word problem.

*"F was kind of lonely, so she went to go see B. But B was lonely too, and went to see F, and without knowing, they had switched houses!
F brought her daughter, FR.
B brought her son, BR.
Just as they were about to head home, a storm hit, and they were stuck.
L and R were already safe in their own homes, but only L had his kids, LF and LR.

What PLL is this?"*

This is what your word problem should look something like. The pieces can be in any scenario. Thanks for posting! And try to solve the word problem!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 10, 2015)

F perm
but this is kinda confusing, why not just use names like F, R, B, L, for the edges, and FR, RB, BL, LF for the corners?
Also, there is no ab. Mistakes would be more obvious if you used a more standard system for naming pieces (drop the U because they all are on the U face)


----------



## Dadd (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. It was kind of confusing to me, too.

Edit: Notation fixed. Post your word problems!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 26, 2015)

B was mad at R and started chasing him. R went to F's hous for help, but F got scared when he saw R coming and ran to L's house. L wanted to ask B a question and went to B's house. After all that running, they were all tired and fell asleep.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> B was mad at R and started chasing him. R went to F's hous for help, but F got scared when he saw R coming and ran to L's house. L wanted to ask B a question and went to B's house. After all that running, they were all tired and fell asleep.


Lol, I love this idea. Cute.


Spoiler



As far as I can tell, that's a clockwise 4-cycle of edges, which isn't a PLL. Either I'm missing something, or this is a Z perm that got a little confused along the way. 


F and R are the mother and father of RF, and they live separately. Late on Christmas Eve, they had a quarrel about whose house RF would spend Christmas at. RF was upset by hearing her parents fight, and ran all the way to her grandmother BL's house. After calming down, her parents realized they didn't know where RF had gone, so F and R walked to each other's houses to try to find RF and make sure she was accounted for. Later that evening, after tucking RF into bed, BL went to speak to R and F on RF's behalf, to see if RF could stay at her house for Christmas, and wound up walking to the park between R and F's house and having a long conversation with them about it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 26, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Lol, I love this idea. Cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



did I specify what cube? PLL= permutation of last layer. there are many different kinds of last layer. 



Spoiler



y perm U2 away from standard


----------

